# BomberGear up the Poudre



## Becky J (Oct 20, 2006)

BomberGear will now be available up the Poudre Canyon. Starting this Monday (6/15) PRKC will be taking orders from anyone interested in getting some BomberGear. This deal will be all summer, so if you've been looking at getting that awesome new sprayskirt stop on by! 

See you soon and happy paddling!


----------



## Becky J (Oct 20, 2006)

As of now we have pogies and skull caps on the shelf. We're also renting out the new spray skirts, so stop in and try one out. If you like it (and you will) you can order one through us, and then BomberGear will have the skirt mailed directly to your house. This goes for all of the BomberGear equipment. 

Just letting everyone know, happy paddling!


----------

